# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból lewej ręki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Od 3 dni boli mnie lewa ręka ale do przeżycia dlatego nikomu o tym nie mówiłam bo liczyłam ze przejdzie, ze przyczyna jest to, ze po prostu źle spałam, ale jak dzisiaj wstałam, to ból był jeszcze silniejszy wiec nic nie przechodzi tylko jest coraz gorzej. Ból występuje od nadgarstka az po łokieć. Pamiętam że podobne bóle miałam pare lat temu nadgarstka tak jakby to były bóle reumatyczne. Czy ktoś z Was miał takie cos? Dodam, ze nie doznalam wcześniej zadnych urazow, nigdy nie miałam zlamanej ręki. Bardzo się martwię  :Frown:  Proszę o pomoc.

----------

